# Another "Look at this cloun"



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

Remember the white A100 for sale on Ebay a while ago? Here's another one, in Germany this time!



















[Modified by PerL, 7:26 PM 8-27-2002]


----------



## rcr_x (Apr 21, 1999)

*Re: Another "Look at this cloun" (PerL)*

I have to say....that one is WAY more tastefully done than the previous rice-rod.... needs to respray it black and ditch the eyebrow spoiler thingy
wish I had those rims for my 86 5000s avant


[Modified by rcr_x, 11:54 AM 8-27-2002]


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: Another "Look at this cloun" (PerL)*

The front end looks like ass, don't care for the colour much. Crazy Germans.


----------



## matt007 (May 15, 2001)

*Re: Another "Look at this cloun" (PerL)*

Take off the eyebrow and painted grille, and I would drive it
The painted rear taillamps are interesting looking, but that seems kind of dangerous at night..


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Another "Look at this cloun" (matt007)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The painted rear taillamps are interesting looking, but that seems kind of dangerous at night..[HR][/HR]​Why? He's only covered the backup lights and rear foglight. The tails and turns are still there.


----------



## cis8vgti (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: Another "Look at this cloun" (PerL)*

I kinda like the rims.


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: Another "Look at this cloun" (PerL)*

Boy...he's uh, not much of a photographer....


----------



## Hervast (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Another "Look at this cloun" (PerL)*

That car was featured in tuning magazine "tuning" a few years ago. I think it has some nice features
-widened arches, wheels, colour ;-) 
And some disturbing ones:
- Front end, rear doorhandles, painted tailights
PS. engine was 1.8 S ;-) (atleast a few years ago)


----------



## cis8vgti (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: Another "Look at this cloun" (Hervast)*

The front does look kinda Frenchy....like an old Renault.


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: Another "Look at this cloun" (cis8vgti)*

yee.... what kind of lights are those? i detest the front end and the colour, the rest is very cool... i.e. the body work and the wheels


----------



## matt007 (May 15, 2001)

*Re: Another "Look at this cloun" (Hervast)*

quote:[HR][/HR]That car was featured in tuning magazine "tuning" a few years ago. I think it has some nice features[HR][/HR]​What a waste of potential ad space!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Another "Look at this cloun" (audiphile)*

quote:[HR][/HR]yee.... what kind of lights are those?[HR][/HR]​Stock, but with shaved turnsignals.


----------

